# Traveling to Spain and Morocco



## travelplanner70 (Jun 19, 2009)

Can you tell me if I should plan to cover my hair when  I visit Morocco (day trip) this summer?  Also, what is appropriate attire to view the cathedrals and mosques?  I would like to avoid offending anyone, but I am sure it will be hot.  I had read that shorts and sleeveless shirts are not allowed.  thaks for the info.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 20, 2009)

*Been there*

You needn't cover your head in Morocco.  Tangiers is a cosmopolitan city and you will see a variety of cultures there. You won't be permitted in any mosque unless you are of the Islamic faith.

As far as churches and cathedrals in Spain, I personally would avoid shorts, but capris are fine.  Women need not cover their heads or shoulders, but it never hurts to have a scarf in your purse, just in case you encounter a religious site that requires more modesty.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 20, 2009)

Also, many times the churches/mosques have extra robes, coverings for tourists to wear when they go in.  You will never forget Morocco -- it is just like it is portrayed in the old movies!  The streets are narrow, the cars big and beggars everywhere.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 20, 2009)

Modest dress is called for in Morocco.....you could wear a teeny-tiny skirt and tank top if you'd like to, but trust me that you wouldn't want to attract that kind of attention.      As a tourist, you'll get enough attention anyway!

Capris for the ladies would be an excellent choice.  Or if you're comfortable in a knee length skirt that would be good, too.

Having lived in north Africa in the past, I will vouch for the fact that when it's hot (and it will be in the summer) you are most comfortable wearing a loose fitting cotton shirt (like a button up shirt, not a t-shirt that clings) and loose fitting capris or loose skirt.  These allow any little breeze to cool you.  My brothers and fathers always wore light khaki pants (yep, long ones, keeping the sun off your legs actually made you feel cooler) and loose/light cotton shirts.  White and khaki and other light colors will reflect the heat better than darker colors.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 21, 2009)

travelplanner70 said:


> Can you tell me if I should plan to cover my hair when  I visit Morocco (day trip) this summer?  Also, what is appropriate attire to view the cathedrals and mosques?  I would like to avoid offending anyone, but I am sure it will be hot.  I had read that shorts and sleeveless shirts are not allowed.  thaks for the info.



You will actually be more comfortable (and less sunburnt) wearing very breathable, loose, "below the knee and elbow" clothing. I'm partial to the "Air Strip" line of clothes. I did all my wash in Morocco in hostel sinks, so the ability to dry fast was a big plus -- cotton never seems to dry.

You will have a better time in Morocco (I don't know your gender, but this works for everyone) if you: Dress modestly. Don't show knees or elbows. Don't look too rich, but don't look like one of hippies who is in Morocco for the drugs, either. 

I can't recommend good socks highly enough. Get your socks from a hiking supply store. Make sure they climb high up the calf -- modesty and less sunburn potential.

Finally, pack as light as you can, and put it all in a backpack that doesn't have a lot of straps and doo-dads to get caught up on things. Osprey's Transporter line is the best in my opinion for travelers. Get the smallest one that will hold all your stuff, plus all your purchases.

As for entering mosques, all must remove their shoes and women must wear some sort of headgear to enter (buy a scarf while you're there. That will work.) When I travel, I wear pricey Birkenstock hiking boots. They cost more than $250. So When I remove my shoes, they go in my bag. And not in the big pile at the front of the mosque. They won't be there for long. However, you will find the interior of most mosques to be rather plain. Sometimes they have great tile work on the inside, but usually it's just a big room. The beauty of a mosque is generally on the outside.

(Edit - I see Mohammed VI recently put the kibosh on tourists entering mosques (except the Hassan II mosque in Casablanca.) No big deal, you really aren't missing much.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 21, 2009)

Check out my pictures for Morocco. I wore shorts (not short shorts!) and a sleeveless top and flip flops (But one of my flops broke! Luckily, my guide, Aziz, ran off and had it repaired!!)


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you for all the advice.  

My 27 year-old son is wondering if he can wear shorts (they are slightly below-the-knee length cargo shorts) around Morocco and traveling around Spain (for example, going to the cathedral in Seville).

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 22, 2009)

In the main touristy areas where people come in from Spain, he will be fine in long (knee length) cargo shorts.  No tank top (he'll burn and be hotter and just look inappropriate) and a shirt-shirt will be more comfortable than a t-shirt.

While no one is likely to SAY anything to him, he will get treated a bit differently if he's not dressed appropriately.  If he's not going to be with a guide or tour, then he should make more of an effort to blend in with local dress so he doesn't have problems.   It would be like seeing someone walking through a grocery store here with a bikini on.  Is it necessarily wrong?  No, but it will sure get eyebrows up and heads shaking and eveyone will think "what an idiot!".

Cover the cleavage, cover the shoulders, cover the skin.  (Like has been said before, it makes more sense anyway in the sun and heat.....which is probably why the customs of dress evolved that way in the first place).


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 22, 2009)

*Zip-offs*

I would recommend that your son get the cargo pants that can be changed into long shorts by zipping the legs off or maybe there are some that roll up that would work.

Europeans typically dress less informally than we do in the USofA.  Personally, I prefer to avoid being too conspicuous overseas, but that doesn't mean abandoning all of my personal tastes in clothes.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you.  I will pass that along.


----------

